# Autopilot S1000 Raymarine



## FrankHB (30. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Benutzer dieser Anlage.

Ich fahr die Anlage ca. 2 Jahre und hatte während der Zeit 3x ein Problem.....mit dem Notausknopf....

Wenn ich den Knopf schnell ausgeschaltet habe, mit der Faust oder auch mit der Hand, dann fluppste mir der Knopf samt der Feder entgegen. Wenn ich den Knopf normal gedreht habe, passierte das gleiche.

Der bekannte Händler in Großenbrode bekam schon die Krise und wollte mir einen Notausknopf von der Waschstraße einbauen|supergri:l
Ich bin nun zu Bosch gefahren und die haben einen Schalter in der Größe, der sogar beleuchtet ist. Damit komme ich nun gut klar.....

Kennt jemand das Problem?

Die zweite Geschichte: Ich schlepp und hab die Anlage eingeschaltet.....
Plötzlich verabschieden sich die Batterien der Fernbedienung.

Anlage ausgeschaltet....neue Batterien eingesetzt und nun wollte die Anlage nicht mehr so richtig. Sie hielt zwar den Kurs, aber fuhr stark zickzack. Habe das alleine nicht mehr hinbekommen.

Der nette Händler  in Großenbrode hat ein paar Einstellungen verändert und nun läuft sie wieder einwandfrei (ich weiß, dass man zickzack Kurs einstellen kann....habe ich aber nicht gemacht).

Kann jemand die Bedienungsanleitung gegen Unkostenerstattung in deutsch besorgen.....??

Gruß von der Küste

Frank


----------



## Phantom26 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Autopilot S1000 Raymarine*

Hallo,
habe seit April 2007 den AP Raymarine S1000 im Boot,habe das teil nur einmal zur Überprüfung eingeschaltet.Im Sommer benutze ich mein Boot nur zum baden,Wasserski etc.Der Schalter ist schon 2 x  hinten abgefallen,werde mir im Winter auch so einen Boschschalter einbauen.Eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung gibt es nur für den Einbau,nicht für die Bedienung.Es soll eine neue Software für den S1000 geben,damit soll er besser funktionieren,steht in einer aktuellen Angelzeitung(Artikel von Udo Fuhrmann).
In meinem Ex-Boot war ein Simrad Ap12 verbaut,klasse Teil,hat mich nie im Stich gelassen!
Bei der Probefahrt mit dem S1000 schaltete der AP 2 mal ab,zu langsame Bootsgeschwindigkeit,das hat das Simrad Teil nie gemacht.Leider ist der AP12 von Simrad für mein neues Boot nicht geeignet(Boot zu schwer),deshalb viel die Wahl auf den S1000.M.Schuhwirt vom"Schleppfischer" hat den S1000 in seinem Boot wieder ausgebaut und durch einen Raymarine S1 ersetzt,jetzt ist er zufrieden.
Mit bestem Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## FrankHB (22. August 2007)

*AW: Autopilot S1000 Raymarine*



Phantom26 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe seit April 2007 den AP Raymarine S1000 im Boot,habe das teil nur einmal zur Überprüfung eingeschaltet.Im Sommer benutze ich mein Boot nur zum baden,Wasserski etc.Der Schalter ist schon 2 x  hinten abgefallen,werde mir im Winter auch so einen Boschschalter einbauen.Eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung gibt es nur für den Einbau,nicht für die Bedienung.Es soll eine neue Software für den S1000 geben,damit soll er besser funktionieren,steht in einer aktuellen Angelzeitung(Artikel von Udo Fuhrmann).
> In meinem Ex-Boot war ein Simrad Ap12 verbaut,klasse Teil,hat mich nie im Stich gelassen!
> Bei der Probefahrt mit dem S1000 schaltete der AP 2 mal ab,zu langsame Bootsgeschwindigkeit,das hat das Simrad Teil nie gemacht.Leider ist der AP12 von Simrad für mein neues Boot nicht geeignet(Boot zu schwer),deshalb viel die Wahl auf den S1000.M.Schuhwirt vom"Schleppfischer" hat den S1000 in seinem Boot wieder ausgebaut und durch einen Raymarine S1 ersetzt,jetzt ist er zufrieden.
> Mit bestem Gruß,Thorsten



moin moin Thorsten,

ja, der Notausknopf....man hat mir immer gesagt, ich wamms da zu stark drauf. Blödsinn....in einer Notsituation muß man draufhauen können. Aber der von Bosch ist auf jeden Fall besser.
Und wenn er an ist, auch noch beleuchtet. 

Ich fahr eine Trophy mit Innenborder und Schleppmotor ca. 10 PS, Yamaha 4T, ca. 50 Kg. Das Boot ist verdammt schwer.

Hatte auch vorher einen anderen Autopiloten.

Beim Umstellen auf Hydraulik habe ich gleich eine größere Pumpe am Steuerrad einbauen lassen. So habe ich die gleichen Umdrehungen wie vorher bei der Teleflex. 

Thorsten, ich bin so ehrlich und würde das auch hier schreiben, wenn ich mit der Anlage nicht zufrieden wäre.

Für mein Boot genau die richtige Anlage. Ich tucker mit 1,5 - 2,5 KN. durch die Ostsee. Der Anlage ist es egal von wo die Welle kommt. Hatte nur das Problem beim Batteriewechsel, wie oben beschrieben und mit dem Knopf.....Heute glaube ich, dass ich einfach zu ungeduldig war und dadurch einige Sachen verstellt habe, die aber der nette Händler....grins...in Großenbrode eingestellt hat. 

Läuft nun wirklich super.

DIE SOFTWARE: das ist der springende Punkt bei der Anlage.

Die Anlage wurde bei mir montiert. Probefahrt , alles allerbest. Das erste Mal geschleppt, alleine, schaltete sie sich aus, Boot zu langsam....Hab das sofort beanstandet. Anlage wurde eingeschickt und richtig, da war die fasche software drauf.
Neue software aufgespielt und nun  konnte ich auch mit der Geschwindigkeit weiter runter und sie arbeitet und reagiert einwandfrei.

Thorsten, ich glaube, da fahren bestimmt noch Boote mit der falschen Software rum. Aber die Anlage kann noch viel mehr. Nur dazu müßte ich eine deutsche Anleitung haben.

Hast Du schon rausgekriegt bei welcher Geschwindigkeit die Anlage bei Dir tillt ?  

Gruß Frank #6


----------



## Phantom26 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Autopilot S1000 Raymarine*

Hallo Frank,
laut Eissing gibt es nur eine deutsche Anleitung zur Montage und für die Grundeinstellungen.Diese habe ich,Kopie ist kein Problem,wohne in Neustadt/Holstein,also dicht bei dir!
Da ich zur Zeit nicht zum schleppen raus fahre,benutze ich den AP nicht.Ab Sonntag habe ich Urlaub und werde den S1000 mal ausprobieren.In der Fisch+Fang Ausgabe Sep.07 ist ein kleiner Bericht über den S1000 drin.Laut F+F sollte man den AP ab und zu mal neu kalibieren und nur gute Batterien für die FB verwenden(sollen sehr schnell leer sein),bei Verwendung neuster Software soll das Teil super funktionieren.
Man muß auch den Preis sehen,eine Simrad Anlage hätte über 2500,-Euro gekostet.......,ohne Einbau.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr,bei welcher Geschwindigkeit mein AP abgeschaltet hat(das Boot war sehr langsam),da ich im April nur eine Probefahrt gemacht habe.
Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## FrankHB (23. August 2007)

*AW: Autopilot S1000 Raymarine*

Hallo Thorsten,
ich hatte eine der ersten Anlagen und bei mir haben die Batterien lange gehalten. 

Da ich besser Platt schnacken kann als Englisch, interessiert mich die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung....

Du kannst die Anlage so exakt einstellen: z.B. dass sie nur kleine oder große Ruderausschläge macht, also exakt zu dem jeweiligen Boot passend. Das Angebot von Dir nehme ich dankend an und melde mich telefonisch bei Dir.
Ich sage Dir dann auch mal, bei welcher Geschwindigkeit die Anlage sich ausschaltet, wenn Du die falsche Software drauf hast. 

Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft
Frank


----------



## FrankHB (2. September 2007)

*AW: Autopilot S1000 Raymarine*

:ldanke, dass mit der deutschen Bedienungsanleitung hat sich erledigt. Habe eine bekommen. 

Thorsten, dann hoffe ich, dass es bei Dir auch klappt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## KD500 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Autopilot S1000 Raymarine*

weis jemand genau wie man die Daten von Humminbird 967 zu Raymain S 1000 bekommt
(Verdrahtung)?


----------

